# How To Download Torrents "VERY" effectively-By NR!



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

Many are nowadays using torrents to get many stuffs like Ubuntu * Cough * , Free Software's Like VLC *cough * , Firefox * Cough * .... ok lets cut the crap .. shall we...



How many of the times you downloaded your favorite torrent .. only find that there is very minimum seeders ... or possibly dead !!!

How many times have you got stuck at *99.9% ??  or 20%* whatever it may be !!

Worry no more.. Here is a solution to all that ..

Here is what you do :

( I would advice for all the torrent users before downloading a torrent file , use the below method to see how many trackers are there and , i would also advice to use this method , as there is a increase in speed .... since seeders are more )

First you find the torrent you want say for eg in my case Ubuntu-7.10-(Gutsy) ** " Big Cough " ** [ Damn the weather ]

I went to public torrent tracer.. and found that torrent... now is the important  part 


*Step 1 *

Download your torrent file (*.torrent) and dont start the torrent now .. just download the file...

*Step 2*

Go to btReAnnounceR

*Step 3*

Upload the *.torrent you downloaded just now in it and Hit Upload


*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/012566993.jpg  

*Step 4*

Now you will see all the related trackers for that torrent file other than the source of your torrent file you downloaded ( *REMEMBER* :_If there isn't any other source ... then its worthless adding the same tracker...._ )


*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/012566994.jpg  

*Step 5*

Select the trackers of your wish and Hit ReAnnounce ( Its waste to add the same tracker from the same site... for eg : vip.thepirateb@y.com , public.thepirateb@y.com , etc.... since all these trackers from the same domain track the same file.... ) 

*Step 6*

Now it will present with ReAnnounced Torrent File , Download it and load it into your Download Client...

*preview.shareapic.net/preview4/012566995.jpg  


Thats it... you have added all or some trackers other than the original tracker assoicated with the *.torrent file you downloaded initially

Now you will never Dry up of Seeders...


The same thing goes to dead torrents ... 

You stuck with some level in your torrent download .. just upload the torrent and download the reannounced torrent and load it again onto your client in which u are downloading the torrent and remember to point to the already available downloading file instead of creating a new one ....

Advantage :

*** Since you add Trackers in the First place itself ( for who start the torrent intially by this method ) they will have great seeders 

*** Chances of getting stuck at xx.xx % is very less

*** Improved speed

*** Older torrents / Dead Torrens can be Revived ... ( to some extent atleast , depends again on trackers , seeders... )

*** Since multiple Trackers are involved , tracker related problems are nearly solved...


Disadvantage :

*** This works very poorly on private torrents ... as the tracker are within the private trackers ... so very limited of external trackers...

*** Not all torrents have so much of other trackers ... so you should be lucky in those cases.


Please leave your comment guys..
And ask any doubt you want...


If you like this article please give your star Rating , which can be found at the right hand top corner.. under "*Rate The Thread*"


Happy Torrenting ...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks kool, lemme try; then star.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks buddy....


----------



## neogen (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks you....I'll download Ubuntu-7.10-(Gutsy) now ** HUGE Cough ** LOL


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^ LOL ....

anway try it ...all the time u use a torrent ...

the sppeedsa re quite impressive


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

will this work even if the seeders r within 10....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

i dont get u ^^


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i dont get u ^^


 
seeder count = 10


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks NR, looks good


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 10, 2008)

Let me try to download "BIGGEST COUGH" the weather is really bad


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 10, 2008)

guys give me some reports...

Did it increase the torrents speed ??

and did u benefit from this trick ??

Please do try and reply back... 

And @ Nucleuskore and Krazzy .. Thanks guys...


----------



## Bandu (Nov 10, 2008)

It will definitely increase the speed coz of increase in the number of public trackers and thus seeders / leechers.

Unfortunately, I am always on private trackers and I don't think it will work for those.

For the 99.x% problem, I just stop it there, rename the .avi.bc! or .avi.ut! file to .avi and play it. Has so far worked for me.

Thats for the tut though. Will help others who use public trackers.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2008)

Bandu said:


> For the 99.x% problem, I just stop it there, rename the .avi.bc! or .avi.ut! file to .avi and play it. Has so far worked for me.


 
Good trick..used ages ago....
But wont work 4 files downloaded with IDA


----------



## skippednote (Nov 10, 2008)

Good work naveen    
will try and tell how it works....!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Nov 10, 2008)

Luks Gr8 .. will definitely give it a shot !


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 10, 2008)

Seems to be nice tip, bookmarked for future use


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 11, 2008)

dd_wingrider said:


> Seems to be nice tip, bookmarked for future use



I would suggest you use this trick for all torrent downloads... it peps up the reliablity and speed...




BBThumbHealer said:


> Luks Gr8 .. will definitely give it a shot !



Thnks buddy



bassam904 said:


> Good work naveen
> will try and tell how it works....!



thnks and will be waiting ..



KaranTh85 said:


> Good trick..used ages ago....
> But wont work 4 files downloaded with IDA




Old trick.... works great.... Damn the RS  , most of my half downlaods belong to RS files .... since they dont give us resume support...

Instead use megaupload with free membership ... atleast they give resume function for free...


----------



## Faun (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice!! MookBarked


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 11, 2008)

DUDE

instead goto torrentz*.com (remove star)

search for ur torrent......click it.......click the utorrent compatible list of trackers...add them to ut client


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 11, 2008)

Really nice...thanks man....


----------



## amritpal2489 (Nov 11, 2008)

nice man

this thread should be made sticky


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 12, 2008)

amritpal2489 said:


> nice man
> 
> this thread should be made sticky



thnks ... pm the mods bro... 




thewisecrab said:


> Really nice...thanks man....




thnks buddy



gopi_vbboy said:


> DUDE
> 
> instead goto torrentz*.com (remove star)
> 
> search for ur torrent......click it.......click the utorrent compatible list of trackers...add them to ut client




 i dont get u .......


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 12, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i dont get u .......


He wants to mean that,
get the tracker list from Torrentz.com
Launch ur torent client(I use uTorrent, so telling u uTorrent way).
Load torrent.
U get an initial screen showing details about the loaded torrent.
Go to Advanced tab from here.
Here u'll c a textarea havin the trackers for the torrent.
Paste the new trackers at this place providing a line gap.
bas u r done.

This is a manual and lengthy process of what u've suggested


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 13, 2008)

hey you should have mentioned the source--its from *torrentfreak.com/


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 13, 2008)

they have mentioned there regarding the revivng up the dead torrents ...not starting a new torrent with my method....


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 13, 2008)

@NR, I tried it; it seems to be working. But in case of private trackers, its not.
Not ur fault, but my problem persists.

Anyway, nice tutorial, me continuing it from now on


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 13, 2008)

thnks buddy for the feedback ...

you are the first to report back...

ya i have mentioned it in my disadvantages ... it works poorly on private trackers... as the tracker is from the private site itself... 

my advice would be ... try the same thing you want to download from a public tracker...

i mean search it there and if u didn't find it , then go for the private trackers ....

please do use this method all time you download a torrent


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info, will surely try it


----------



## tgpraveen (Nov 13, 2008)

thx


----------



## fabler (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks a lot dude.. Its kool.. weather is really very bad. the.heheh.he.ehe


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ for u tooooo ??? huh ?? LOL ...


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 25, 2008)

Naveen, after using ur procedure for quite a while, I think theoretically its full proof but practically if the added trackers are also can't provide any new seeds u r in deep sh33t.

Faced d same situation for ahem,cough,cough d/l a linux distro cough, cough (winter a gaya kaya?) for 3 days it downloading with 2.3KBps with at max speed 5KBps. Its pawning Broadband speed.

Conclusion, if d torrent is a bit popular u'll get seeds even without adding new trackers, following Naveen's procedure increases *chance* of completing d/l within projected time but can't gurrantee.
AND its ur bad luck if d torrent is a bit old and the main tracker is himself providing less than 10 seeds. Adding more trackers can't save u. (Its ur sheer good luck if after adding new tracker u get more seeds)


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 25, 2008)

Tried this method right now with a *cough* *cough* (its very colddd here  ) Linux distro... Speeds have increased, as have the no. of seeds and peers, but the increase in speed is marginal only in my case.. Probably thats because I'm already getting maxed out speeeds (~102 kBps down; ~97kBps up) with the default trackers only.. Will try some other torrent with less seeds and check it out.. 
Thanks...


----------



## go4saket (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks... Will try it next time..


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 30, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> seeder count = 10



Actually most of the torrents I download have <10 seeders... dont ask why and what I download coz its illegal to post here . (PS :- its no pr0n but its the thing we all know .. p1r@cy) .


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 1, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Naveen, after using ur procedure for quite a while, I think theoretically its full proof but practically if the added trackers are also can't provide any new seeds u r in deep sh33t.
> 
> Faced d same situation for ahem,cough,cough d/l a linux distro cough, cough (winter a gaya kaya?) for 3 days it downloading with 2.3KBps with at max speed 5KBps. Its pawning Broadband speed.
> 
> ...




as i have said early.. if the specific torrent u are downloading is from a private tracker or after uploading ur torrent to reannouncer site.. and lists are all same regarding the tracker .. then you can decide that the torrent u are about to download is either dead ( this i for reviving dead torrent ) or slow speed ( u are starting a new torrent using this method ) 

this time i was about to download a comedy f!lm and when i first started without this mehtod .. i had only 24 seeders.. but after uploading to reannouncer site , the seeder list was pumped upto 200K + seeders... and speeds were awesome... ( anyway u cant get more than u have subscribed speed ) i got a maxxed out speed of 30-34 kbps on my 256 kbps all time which is great considering i used to have only 25-30 kbps prev using the torrents.... 

anyway thnks for reporting back 





prasad_den said:


> Tried this method right now with a *cough* *cough* (its very colddd here  ) Linux distro... Speeds have increased, as have the no. of seeds and peers, but the increase in speed is marginal only in my case.. Probably thats because I'm already getting maxed out speeeds (~102 kBps down; ~97kBps up) with the default trackers only.. Will try some other torrent with less seeds and check it out..
> Thanks...



thats wht i am saying .. u can max out ur bandwidth ... using this method... as seeder are pumped up and u wont dry go with seeders ...

i suggest u to use this method whenever u try to start a new torrent... fro the beginning itself...




go4saket said:


> Thanks... Will try it next time..




thnks ... use it and please do report it back


----------

